# Free ladies cycling shoes size 40 (suit size 39)



## CycloNick (2 Sep 2010)

Hello all...well maybe just the ladies on this one...

I have a pair of Time MXL cycling shoes going for free to anyone who can cover P&P or pick up from South Cambs.

They're as new as I've worn them just once for a 40 mile ride but found them to be too tight. They're supposed to be a size 40 but I'd say they're nearer a 39 or maybe even a little smaller. I have wide feet though so maybe that was the problem.


They look like this:










Go on, you know you want to!


----------



## PpPete (3 Sep 2010)

These might suit my OH.
She has a friend in Gt Shelford who might be able to pick them up, is that close to you? Or we could pay P&P.


----------



## PpPete (12 Sep 2010)

These are now available again, too small for my mrs, who would usually take a 38 or 39.

Would suggest more like 36 or 37.

Nicki kindly posted to me at no cost, so I may be able to do the same for CC ers who can wear these.


----------



## crisscross (13 Sep 2010)

porkypete said:


> These are now available again, too small for my mrs, who would usually take a 38 or 39.
> 
> Would suggest more like 36 or 37.
> 
> Nicki kindly posted to me at no cost, so I may be able to do the same for CC ers who can wear these.




Hi PP, they sound ideal if they still available. Happy to pay cost. I'll pm you.

Thanks


----------



## Camgreen (13 Sep 2010)

crisscross said:


> Hi PP, they sound ideal if they still available. Happy to pay cost. I'll pm you.
> 
> Thanks




They're a nice pair of shoes crisscross .... look like they've come straight out of the box ...... which they more or less had


----------



## PpPete (13 Sep 2010)

They are on they way to crisscross for his daughter.
Fingers crossed they fit her.


----------



## crisscross (13 Sep 2010)

Thanks Pete.

Incredible nice gesture by Nicki and then by Pete.

What a great site this is.


----------



## crisscross (15 Sep 2010)

Maggot, consider it done.

I will let you know after they arrive.


----------



## crisscross (16 Sep 2010)

Hi all

PorkyPete - many thanks the shoes arrived in perfect condition. Georgia tried them and they fit incredibly well - it was a bit of a Cindrella glass slipper moment!

I figure the sizing was totally messed up as she is only a 3.5 or 4 normally.

So thanks again PP

Also want to say thanks to Nikki as it was agreat gesture in the first place.


----------



## CycloNick (16 Sep 2010)

crisscross said:


> Hi all
> 
> PorkyPete - many thanks the shoes arrived in perfect condition. Georgia tried them and they fit incredibly well - it was a bit of a Cindrella glass slipper moment!
> 
> ...



Excellent! I'm glad they've now found a new home.


----------

